
The most profitable place to be a Software Developer: Seattle - timothycrosley
https://www.codementor.io/blog/best-cities-software-engineer-earnings-271vpf599k
======
eatbitseveryday
What about laws surrounding time off, parental leave, other family benefits,
etc.? CA for example allows vacation time to "roll over" across years, but
many other countries mandate time off [1].

What about health care costs, or access to quality care? Cost of child care?
etc.

Software developers are not single men, and it would be naive to present data
leaning towards just that demographic.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_minimum_annual_leave_b...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_minimum_annual_leave_by_country)

~~~
bwmartin24
Definitely true! There are software developers in every demographic. We
(Codementor) just hoped this may be a good jumping-off point to compare
salaries across cities while taking into account taxes, costs, etc. Family
benefits, healthcare, and the costs of raising a family change things, you're
right.

------
zumu
The 'quality of life' section is a bit 1 dimensional. Clearly, there is more
to life than crime and housing costs. Notably absent are lifestyle indicators
-- bikability/walkability or cultural exposure for example. Dallas and other
Texas cities rank highly, but if you prefer walking/biking/taking public
transit to work, you are generally SOL. And is it really honest to say life in
Raleigh is almost 2x better than in London?

Also, that cost of living for Portland seems high.

~~~
ultimateedition
It's also the most subjective; people drastically vary in what they value in
their city. It seems like more money is the most universally uniform factor
which is why it's treated as the main value focus of all these surveys.

~~~
zumu
Very true, and I totally agree. I just think the label 'Quality of Life' is a
bit misleading and the numerical values to be somewhat meaningless.

------
istorical
Yes, everyone is NYC is paying $3000/mo in rent...of course we are. Don't move
here. It's terrible.

Let's keep that fiction alive so that those of us who have 2-3 roommates and
take a 30 minute subway trip each morning can keep our great....$3000/mo
rents....to ourselves.

~~~
timothycrosley
People having to split small spaces, has the same quality of life impact to
most people. There is no misconception of what NYC is, lots of people just
don't want the life of either paying a ton of money, or not having what they
consider to be a bare minimum amount of space, to not even make more (hell the
median salary in NYC is 30K less than Seattle right now!). Being from the east
coast, there is little doubt in my mind that NYC is one of the worst deals in
the country right now which is correctly reflected in this article. In
Seattle: I'm a 10 minute drive, and 20 minute bus commute from my work, and
the mortgage on my house + maintenance cost is probably less than or equal to
your cost for a portion of an apartment.

------
edem
Moscow: -6669? How?

~~~
timothycrosley
Essentially it's saying the average (legitimate) software engineering salary
in Moscow is too low to afford the average rental + cost of living. Which
probably helps explain why so much ransomware etc comes out of there...

